# does anybody have tattoos?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just wondering if any of the board members have tatts..i have two a dragon and a tiger on my back..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont have tattos im a p*ssy for pain...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nope, i dont like them.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have a panther with fire around it


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a cross on my upper back and i also have a tatt on my forearm, but thats harder to explain. I can't wait to get another one


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow. sounds interesting. im still a p*ssy for pain tho.....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

lol its not that painful unless your a woman


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ben rented again.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i want to get one, but i want to make sure i want one. cant be removed.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Crozy said:


> lol its not that painful unless your a woman


 Excuse me?! Come again?! You swear as if we cant handle pain! You better re-think that. Figuring us "women" can go through 9, 10 hours, or even more of that of labor...and all your tatoos consist of is an hour [varying time on size], and its just a needle...thats nothing.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

lol sorry. It’s usually the way it is that woman cry about pain. Mine took 2.5 hours and its just makes your arm really hot. No offence intended to woman.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if you do post pic if you can ..check them out..and yes bobme you can have them removed..they say its like rubberbands hitting you over and over....haha


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

dont mess with karen. dont make me he bitch man slap you.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Crozy said:
> 
> 
> > lol its not that painful unless your a woman
> ...


 ....um...9-10 hours of labor IS pain...if it isn't, then why are you girls howling and screaming "you f##king bastard, look what you did to me you @$$hole!!!!







" if you aren't in pain?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

easy there....


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a red canadian maple leaf outlined with black in between my shoulder blades.
Dave


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....um...9-10 hours of labor IS pain...if it isn't, then why are you girls howling and screaming "you f##king bastard, look what you did to me you @$$hole!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you had something the size of a watermellon coming out of a hole the size of a lemon youd be saying things you didnt mean too...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> nope, i dont like them.


 bobme's first comment


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

OWNED!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> i want to get one, but i want to make sure i want one. cant be removed.


 and here is his second









and just to touch on karens giving birth argument, you don't understand the pain of being kicked in the nuts


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bobme was just rented...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have 3 tattoos, a celtic cross on my right arm, an old english K on my chest, and a celtic design on my left arm.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No tattoos here, although I have about 4 pounds of metal pierced all over my body


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No tattoos here, although I have about 4 pounds of metal pierced all over my body


 4 punds of metal? omg. haha


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

the K on my chest hurt pretty bad...I had nothing to eat that day...the temperature was hot and humid...and I wasn't breathing well...damn near passed out!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I have 1,5 pound nuts


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > ....um...9-10 hours of labor IS pain...if it isn't, then why are you girls howling and screaming "you f##king bastard, look what you did to me you @$$hole!!!!
> ...


 ...may i quote... 


> Excuse me?! Come again?! You swear as if we cant handle pain!


 .
..you just said you girls CAN, im just saying that you can't...no matter how tough you girls are...and believe me, i believe that women are the strongest beings in this world


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is my Cross


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Heres my celtic design one


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Old English K on my chest


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, I have 1,5 pound nuts


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 I never said we didnt go through pain I said we can handle it....and if cussing you guys out is our way of handeling our pain, then so be it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

here is my dragon on my right side


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sweet dragon man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tiger on left.sorry pic look fuzzy..best i can do..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

must have hurt like hell


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rcr nice keltic symbol


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a half sleeve on my left arm with a H.R. Giger portrait on the inside from armpit to elbow and something I drew up on the outside of my arm, a tribal dragon and another tribal design on my right arm, a sun on my back, and KJL in old english on my chest.

-Kevin-


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I am getting one on my right shoulder blade but i dont know yet i want a chinese or japnese symbol.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i mean left sholder blade


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have about 12 hours worth of work done, let me see if I can post em up


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

my tattoos

Here are a few pics of mine. I have another on my right forearm but not worth showing. I hope I did it right.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> my tattoos
> 
> Here are a few pics of mine. I have another on my right forearm but not worth showing. I hope I did it right.


 Geezes, they look sweet as hell but ... in my business, i couldnt do that nor would i want to do it to my self, i dont think i could ..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > my tattoos
> ...


 grim reaper is sweet tat.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha I got them when in the military, And Im gonna be a heavy equipment operator and they dont seem to mind a bit. It was kinda like a contest to see who could get more ink. Im very happy with them and only regret the one I didn't show. I have a really cool tribal piece in mind that I want to add the the right forearm to kinda hide the other.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats cool, i go into rich people homes and deal mostly with females and moms and babvies n stuff, so if i go into their house with a big Natiz sign or some thing, they might not ask me to come back you know? so i try to keep my self clean so i can make more money.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> haha I got them when in the military, And Im gonna be a heavy equipment operator and they dont seem to mind a bit. It was kinda like a contest to see who could get more ink. Im very happy with them and only regret the one I didn't show. I have a really cool tribal piece in mind that I want to add the the right forearm to kinda hide the other.


 if you don't mind me asking what do you have on your fore arm


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It's some kinda tribal dragon and I loved it untill I got my newer ones. Now that I look at the dragon, it sucks, but I think I could jazz it up some and would look decent.

At first I wanted to get baby angels and heavenly stuff on my right arm, so it could be good side bad side but the dragon would mess everything up. I think the tribal sleeve would look nice. Maybe even like Clooney's on from Dusk till Dawn. All the way up my neck. Who knows.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> . Maybe even like Clooney's on from Dusk till Dawn. All the way up my neck. Who knows.


 yeah that was a bad ass tat he had in the movie


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > . Maybe even like Clooney's on from Dusk till Dawn. All the way up my neck. Who knows.
> ...


 Yours look sweet too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks..i'm looking for another..put one on my leg


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i wanna see a tattoo on a girl that says "insert here"


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I have barb wire around my right arm. all the way around, people are pussies if they get it half way because of the pain on soft skin.

Iam planning on getting my girls name in tribal letters on the bottom of my forearm going top to bottom or her initals on my chest.

Can someone here give me a good varity of tribal letters pics so I can choose what type I want.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to get a tatto in invible ink, that way I never get sick of it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> my tattoos
> 
> Here are a few pics of mine. I have another on my right forearm but not worth showing. I hope I did it right.


 wow, thats some incredable art work!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > my tattoos
> ...


 thank you. I got it all done in less than 2 weeks. I would have wanted it done all in one day, cause I love the way the needles feel, but didn't wanna give my artist the "shaky hands". I started with the outline, then a couple days later got the top shaded in, then a few more days later got the lower half done. Im still not done with it but will very soon.

Again, thanx!


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 10 of them 5 dragons 1 tigger 1 name on my neck and the rest is lettering.

R1DoGG...


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Nice tats Gargoyle, I will try and post mine.

-Kevin-


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

what do you have?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a green clover on my ankle with IMP"Fallen Angel" for those who don't know what the word met, that hurt a little bit not much only close to my ankle bone.
I have the chinease tiger symbol on my left big toe, that hurt hella bad I was screaming obscenities but I didn't cry, I am thinking about getting my clover redone and I want to get a flying tiger on the small of my back


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

thanx L40, lets see some pics.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

look on the mugshot tread, second one down

rising angel


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

pics of my tatts







My Webpage


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there is a problem with the link i getting an error page 
i dont have any tatts now but hopefully by this summer


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Croz said:


> lol its not that painful unless your a woman


not true I have 2 and I have one on my toe and I didn't cry








dammit I realize now it is an old post whoops


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

No tatts but I gotta 18 inch scar on the center of my back from surgery....also got two ten inch titanium rods attached to my spine... gonna some day get a tatt of a zipper on the scar.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

it's just a damn shame that everything with women has to come down to labor pains. Have you ever zipped up your sack in your fly? Now that's some real man pain. None of this tattoo sh*t, we're talkin' meat and potatoes pain


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

since this is back, my cousin just opened up his own shop, and the tribal sleeve I was talkin bout is only gonna run me 100 bucks. SWEET! Only thing is I have lil or no time right now to get it done.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

My ex boyfriend has a dragon running over his shoulder, and all down his left arm... Not to mention hella other sh*t done, but onto my real point.

G, he owns his own shop down in San Diego area if you're interested... Might be able to hook you up w/some sweeter deal. If it was me, I could probly get it for $50 and less... if anything at all...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

ROAD TRIP?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

yea if you'd wanna... i wanna go down to SD, so we can make a real road trip out of it...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

here is pics of my tatt's








leg









arm 
it says caleb:life:fulfilled caleb is my sons name he is a year old









thats all


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> I have a red canadian maple leaf outlined with black in between my shoulder blades.
> Dave


 is canada a country? lol j/k


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> Thats cool, i go into rich people homes and deal mostly with females and moms and babvies n stuff, so if i go into their house with a big Natiz sign or some thing, they might not ask me to come back you know? so i try to keep my self clean so i can make more money.


 what are u a nanny? lmao j/k


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dont have any but this summer on one arm im getting my 7: rhom put on one and the other a horse and under it thoroughbred .....now thats originality not to say yall stuff aint sweet but if i see another dragin or tiger or panther or barbwire or asian letters when ur not asian and really have no idea what the hell hes putting on u u think it says intelligent one and it really says this guy loves womens clothes lmao be original people!!!!!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I've got a few. My main one is my artistic manifestation of Darwin's theory of evolution, which isn't complete yet. I've also got some Chinese and Kanji characters on my neck and arms that represent things I hold dearly.

Also, I don't think labor is a painful as most mothers like to say it is. I think the majority of women are just too sensitive to pain.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Croz said:


> lol its not that painful unless your a woman


 I adore getting tattooed, it's a major reason I fork over a hundred or so bucks to have stabbing needles dragged through my flesh.

Lesson of the day? Don't generalize women, or anyone else


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a ying and yang on my shoulder with japanese writing over the top which is the name of my friend killed in a car crach at 26 6 years ago.
i also have a celtic band on my arm and the other arm is a work in progress full top arm tribal all the way round inc arm pit ,shoulder to elbow which has so far took over a year as i can never be bothered to go to the tattoo shop which my brother works at (i usually go when its closed on a sunday).
mt g/f has also got a tribal at the base of her back done by my brother.
all tattoo's are free as they are done by my brother 
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Frank has a tatoo









see


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha, ur such a postwhore innes, but atleast your a funny one


----------

